# Фокальные приступы, обмороки... Полгода без точного диагноза



## Изабелла Свиридова (23 Фев 2015)

Извиняюсь -если я не в эту тему попала, новичек на форуме- еще не разобралась,
проблема- в мае 2014 года- я неожиданно упала в обморок,до этого неделя-две назад был стресс,  причем скорее всего я почувствовала что мне станет плохо- я встала -дошла до кровати, и на нее упала, точное время сколько я была в бессознательном состоянии-незнаю,и ничего не помню, вызвали скорую, давление было очень низкое, точно не помню, ниже 70 верхнее, и около 50 нижнее, скорая брала анализ на сахар, все в норме, посоветовали сделать мрт - головы, после этого около суток- была рвота и слабость, и дня 3 в постели, после обмороки не повторялись, но, начались странные приступы, их мне очень трудно описать, так как
я плохо все потом помню, но за это время кое что все таки запомнила, приступ я чувствую заранее, приблизительно за минуту, начинается все в области желудка- поташнивание, потом постепенно волной поднимается вверх в голову, хочется закрыть глаза, потемнение, дурнота какая то в голове, мурашки, и самое интересное, как будто я что то вспоминаю -даже пыталась несколько раз запомнить что это именно- но безрезультатно, иногда я начинаю это вспоминать- и понимаю что лучше дойти до кровати, потом появляется тошнота и опять -приступ длится несколько секунд, если в это время со мной разговаривают- могут ничего и не заметить, а я отключаюсь и что мне потом говорили- не помню, краснеют белки глаз, приступов может не быть неделю, но потом может быть и 1 и 10 раз, если один-два, я день чувствую себя нормально, несколько минут и все в норме, а вот если больше пяти, то потом разбитость на целый день, часто приступы бывают ночью, тогда перед ним я просыпаюсь от предчувствия его. резко за эти полгода начало падать зрение, и память,
пошла по врачам, сделала кучу снимков мтр и много другого, позже прикреплю все- разберусь как это тут делать, живу в небольшом городе, поехала в областной центр, попала к главрачу неврологического  отделения - сделали электроэнцефолограмму-заключение-умеренные дифузные изменения биотоков головного мозга в виде недостаточного регулярного ритма, небольшого снижения лабильности головного мозга, очаговые изменения в височных областях, больше слева, с признаками судорожной активности коры головного мозга, и диагноз- простые фокальные приступы, пить трилептал, я проглотала его больше чем полгода, результаты ноль, только чувствовала себя ужасно  полупьяная ходила, потом чисто случайно проходила и увидела частный медцентр, и там прием невролога, записалась к нему, совсем молоденький специалист, посмотрел все снимки, мрт, и высказал недоумение по поводу фокальных приступов, посоветовал  бросить пить трелептал, что я и сделала, вот уже месяц я его не пью и чувствую  себя наверное лучше и полноценнее, хотя с головой ничего не изменилось, доктор выписал мне капельницы цераксон,+пирацетам, уколы -нейрабион, нейрокс, и сделать мрт шеи, после пирацетама прекратился шум в правом ухе, он возникал при горизонтальном положении,- как будто меха воздух качают, но приступы остались- средняя частота- 1 раз в неделю,-по нескольку раз в день, мерила давление сразу после него- 140/90, высоковато для меня, оно у меня обычно ниже 120,
электрокардиограма - тахикардия (ш90) ( что топри нагрузке на  правое  предсердие) - не могу разобрать почерк врача)
мрт шейного отдела- показало -дистрофические изменения шейного отдела -сублементарная экструзия диска С6/7, дорзальная протрузия диска С5/6, очаговое изменение тела Th1 позвонка (гемангиома) есть диск с картиной, но я не знаю как его прикрепить, разберусь позже,+ цветовое дуплексное обследование экстракраниальных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий- заключение-асиметри объемного кровотока 22 % значимая асимметрия 30%. признаки нестенозирующего атеросклероза экстракраниальных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий-уплотнение КИМ, снижение объемного кровотока по ПА, непрямолинейность хода позвоночных артерий между поперечными отростками шейных позвонков (дугообразные изгибы с нарушением локальной геномодинамики)

собственно вопрос к специалистам, мучает вопрос о фокальных приступах( лекарства сейчас  не пью) и диагноз хотя бы приблизительный, думала о санатории, но не знаю по какому профилю его выбирать, с фокальными приступами в санаторий не примут, но я очень сомневаюсь что это они, возможно это что то другое, может вы мне поможете разобраться


----------



## La murr (23 Фев 2015)

*Изабелла Свиридова*, здравствуйте!
Дополните, пожалуйста, тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Изабелла Свиридова (24 Фев 2015)

Все пока не получается снять - и качество снимков вызывают сомнения в качестве.

         

1 заключение мрт-2 пока не получилось загрузить


----------



## Фархат (25 Фев 2015)

*Изабелла Свиридова*, как я вас понимаю! У меня такие эе проблемы, но до потери сознания пока еще не доходят(я еле сдерживаю себя особенно когда сидиш нагрузка на позвоночник позврастает, я ощущаю тот же самый наплыв, веки становятся тяжелее, в голове что и в этот момент происходит непонятное, словами не объяснить, что-то давит. Я связываю это с невропатией. Тяжело очень в эти моменты, хоть и длятся пару секунд. У меня обычно они идут по 10-20 раз один за другим. Думаю все еще чуть-чуть и я не выдержу. Плачу по ночам не буду скрывать...ноч для меня тоже испытание, меСта себе не нахожу.  У меня шум постоянный а голове уже как 1 год, хруст в шее постояный. Ходил к мануальному терапевту в 2012 году он мне чуть шею не свернул. После появмлись все эти симптомы потихоньку, убивая меня. Сейчас я правда жить уже не хочу ;(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2015)

В момент приема препарата страдало общее самочувствие, а приступы были или просто были реже или легче?


----------



## vbl15 (27 Фев 2015)

То что вы описываете в первую очередь заставляет думать об эпилепсии. Необходима консультация эпилептолога, и продолжение лечения (подбор препаратов). Назначение трилептала гораздо более обосновано чем все остальное.


----------



## Изабелла Свиридова (2 Мар 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В момент приема препарата страдало общее самочувствие, а приступы были или просто были реже или легче?


нет- легче небыло, сейчас я не пью трилептал, ничего не изменилось, мне кажется наоборот стало легче, приступы короче, реже  и неглубокие- рядом стоящий человек не заметит, а я усилием воли даже глаза не закрываю,  и ночью реже стали, я прокапала  цераксон,+пирацетам, пирацетам пью таблетки + билобил форте, и я не писала выше, так как не всегда все помню, во время приступа или после- не могу сказать,в области шеи и затылка появляется как жжение, как будто под кожей грелку включили


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2015)

На консультации у эпилептолога, были?


----------



## Изабелла Свиридова (2 Мар 2015)

Фархат написал(а):


> *Изабелла Свиридова*, как я вас понимаю! У меня такие эе проблемы, но до потери сознания пока еще не доходят(я еле сдерживаю себя особенно когда сидиш нагрузка на позвоночник позврастает, я ощущаю тот же самый наплыв, веки становятся тяжелее, в голове что и в этот момент происходит непонятное, словами не объяснить, что-то давит. Я связываю это с невропатией. Тяжело очень в эти моменты, хоть и длятся пару секунд. У меня обычно они идут по 10-20 раз один за другим. Думаю все еще чуть-чуть и я не выдержу. Плачу по ночам не буду скрывать...ноч для меня тоже испытание, меСта себе не нахожу.  У меня шум постоянный а голове уже как 1 год, хруст в шее постояный. Ходил к мануальному терапевту в 2012 году он мне чуть шею не свернул. После появмлись все эти симптомы потихоньку, убивая меня. Сейчас я правда жить уже не хочу ;(


вам диагноз поставили?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На консультации у эпилептолога, были?


у нас нет его, все что я смогла - пройти в Курске неврологов


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2015)

Клинически и по ЭЭГ есть признаки эпилепсии, малые приступы.
Прием антиконвульсантов, тогда обязателен.
Причем нужен подбор дозы.
В Курске есть отделение неврологии где лечат эпилепсию, туда надо обратиться за диагнозом.


----------



## Изабелла Свиридова (3 Мар 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Клинически и по ЭЭГ есть признаки эпилепсии, малые приступы.
> Прием антиконвульсантов, тогда обязателен.
> Причем нужен подбор дозы.
> В Курске есть отделение неврологии где лечат эпилепсию, туда надо обратиться за диагнозом.


эти приступы могут быть связанны с остехондрозом и грыжей шейного отдела? наш невролог мне сказал-что и это не нужно исключать- недостаток кровообращения головного мозга, улучшения начались не после трилептала, а от обычных таблеток пирацетама


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2015)

Все может быть.
Но я бы отталкивался от диагноза, его нет. И в первую очередь убрать серьезный диагноз-эпилепсия.


----------



## Изабелла Свиридова (3 Мар 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все может быть.
> Но я бы отталкивался от диагноза, его нет. И в первую очередь убрать серьезный диагноз-эпилепсия.



я на выходных загружу остальные документы- щас нет возможности- томография шейного отдела- заключение- 

МР-картина- дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз)
сублементарная экструзия диска С6/7, дорзальная протрузия диска С5/6, очаговое изменение тела Th1 позвонка (гемангиома)  
 сублигаментарной экструзии диска С5/6, 
рекомендовано -консультация невролога 
и как насчет -цветового  дуплексного обследования?
от этого может такое быть? 
насчет эпилепсии- у меня сомнения, я очень щас много смотрю и читаю по этому, и улучшений или вообще каких то изменений в состоянии-небыло совсем,от трилептала,
причем я еще себе заказывала топомакс, и чередовала и пила отдельно- ноль результата- только полупьяная ходила, сейчас бросила пить - приступы чаще не стали, мне кажется реже, ночью теперь-вообще редкость, возможно из за капельницы, и еще момент о котором я забыла- томографию я делала 2 раза, первый раз у нас в городе- она вообще показала что все в норме,и ничего не увидели,  а ту что я прикрепила-ее я делала в курске, и  только по ней мне назначили трилептал, 
а еще к бабке ходила)) не смейтесь- куда только не пойдешь- когда проблемы,
бабка руками видит, она сразу сказала что у меня скорее грыжа в шейном отделе и вообще проблемы с шеей, я ей ничего не говорила,она  сама увидела,
после бабки я пошла на томографию шеи и то что написали в заключении- я написала выше

еще вот сильно беспокоит то что стало падать зрение, при отличном полгода назад- за это время читать без очков нельзя, и еще вот вспомнила странность, когда спать ложусь- появляется какая то странная дрожь в теле, не на коже- а как будто внутри трясется все- мелкой мелкой дрожью,
и ноги -руки иногда бывают-ледяные, хотя не мерзну


----------

